# Miracales on Bob Sykes



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Went out to Sykes late around 8 and caught a nice size sailcat and a hardhead almost the same size of my sailcat. Nothing else was biting after that it was DEAD  . I was fishing close to some other fisherman and the guy next to me got his fishing pole pulled over by a big fish. After about an hour he reeled in some green fishing line and turned out to be his rod and reel with a fish still on. The fish ended up being a big stingray. And we all was like god works in mysterious ways. :thumbup:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Reminds me of a time we were bottom fishing off out of Tampa, I had a nice fin nor ultra lite that I used for sabiki rigs. I left it in the rod holder with the hooks out, when all of a sudden it doubled over and off it went. Well several hours passed and when we hualed the anchor I noticed mono wrapped around it, sure enough I pulled in the line and found the rod and to my amazement there was a large jack still hooked up. That made my day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No telling how many rods and reels are in the pond!!!! I know I lost a nice Penn at Garcon while sharkin....didn't realize it till I was packing up to go home...


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I lost a quantum optic 80 with a disease beef stick rod over the railing at Maritime park last October, couldn't grab it in time.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I almost lost my spinfisher v 7500 on my cobia rod that i got at the outcast sale dang dolphins were tearing us up at pcb pier this morning


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I took my kids fishing at my buddy's camp in south Louisiana, my 8 yr old got a big hit and it ripped the rod and reel out of his hand. Into the drink it went (it was my buddy's set up). I grabbed his cast net and gave it a toss, pulled in the rod, reel, and red fish. It turned a sucky situation into quite a memory.


----------

